# Ipad pro : témoignage d'illustrateur



## bnito (26 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour, je me pose la question de l'achat éventuel d'un ipad pro comme outils principal pour la création d'illustrations. Je cherche des témoignages d'illustrateur ayant acquis un iPad pro, de la façon dont ils l'ont integré dans leur workflow, et de comment ils l'utilisent pour remplacer leurs précédents outils (numériques ou non). Merci d'avance !


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2017)

Sur un autre fil (https://forums.macg.co/threads/faire-de-son-ipad-le-remplacant-de-son-ordi.1279951/page-44), il est longuement question de ce passage de l'ordinateur à l'iPad pro. Certains ont sauté le pas complètement et tu peux retrouver leur témoignage à parti de la page 40.


----------



## AL_m (26 Juillet 2017)

Salut,

Je suis dessinateur en cinéma d’animation, je ne dessine et ne peint plus qu’avec procreate sur ipad sans soucis ; c’est un peu scabreux de s’y habituer au début mais c’est vraiment une question d’habitude plus que de moyen ; tu peux vraiment aller très loin sur ipad.

Je te met une vidéo d’une amie à moi qui poste son travail sur youtube, entierement sous procreate :




 et


----------



## bnito (27 Juillet 2017)

AL_m a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je suis dessinateur en cinéma d’animation, je ne dessine et ne peint plus qu’avec procreate sur ipad sans soucis ; c’est un peu scabreux de s’y habituer au début mais c’est vraiment une question d’habitude plus que de moyen ; tu peux vraiment aller très loin sur ipad.



Merci pour ton ce témoignage, j'avais déjà bien entrevu les possibilités techniques de l'iPad et de Procreate. Par contre je ne sais pas comment ça se passe dans le cinéma d'animation, mais pour livrer ton illus, tu le fais direct depuis l'iPad ? Après j'imagine que tu as moins de problème de colorimétrie que pour une illustration destinée au print.


----------



## AL_m (27 Juillet 2017)

Tu peux exporter ton travail dans tout les formats ; je l’enregistre simplement dans mes fichiers cloud pour le récuperer sur une machine du studio ou autre mais tout reste en numérique ; pour le print je ne peux pas t’aider ! 

Le meilleur conseil reste de te prendre le dit ipad ; et d’utiliser les 15 jours de « periode d’essai » pour voir si tu peux l’inclure ou non dans ton workflow ; mais essai de le prendre dans une période « tranquille » ; 15 jours ça va très vite ; et persévère avec d’autres chemins si qqch bloque ; n’oublie pas que tu peux te faire rembourser toutes tes app sur le store aussi


----------



## bnito (27 Juillet 2017)

Oui je pense que c'est ce que je vais faire, en essayant de me trouver 15 jours de tranquilité


----------



## USB09 (30 Juillet 2017)

Si vous préférez le dessin vectoriel, vous pouvez prendre GRAPHIC qui reconnaît le PENCIL et sa pression. 

Pour le transfert je vous recommande soit le cloud services, ou un routeur de poche avec un disque externe  ou encore une clé USB.


----------



## bnito (30 Juillet 2017)

USB09 a dit:


> Pour le transfert je vous recommande soit le cloud services, ou un routeur de poche avec un disque externe  ou encore une clé USB.



Un routeur de poche c'est ce genre de chose : https://www.amazon.fr/HooToo-portab...d=1501441642&sr=8-1&keywords=Serveur+Nas+Wifi ?


----------



## USB09 (1 Août 2017)

Exacte, ce modèle ci supporte plus de format. Le FAT 32 étant plus primé. 
Pour les accès , une application est fourni avec mais plein applications sur le store sont diablement plus pratique. 
Ex: FileBrowser (excellent couteau suisse mais pas mon préféré pour certaine raison)
FileExplorer (a quelque lacune mais est génial )
Je ne vais pas te proposer DOCUMENT car il gère pas trop/mal les périphériques


----------



## bnito (1 Août 2017)

Ok merci, j'aurais préferé un accesoires qui soit sur secteur et non sur batterie. Je vais regarder ça de plus près.


----------



## USB09 (1 Août 2017)

Vous pouvez les mettre sur secteur mais l'intérêt c'est de pouvoir se déplacer avec. 
Imaginez un ami vous lance : j'ai un truc sur ma clé USB (il y en a encore)...
Mais je ne doute pas qu'il doit en exister sans batterie.


----------



## USB09 (5 Août 2017)

Pour une application à la maison vous avez l'Airport Extrême qui permet de brancher NAS, CLÉ, Disques, imprimantes sur votre réseau personnel.


----------



## super_dalton (5 Août 2017)

USB09 a dit:


> Pour une application à la maison vous avez l'Airport Extrême qui permet de brancher NAS, CLÉ, Disques, imprimantes sur votre réseau personnel.



Ah ah la bonne blague , le truc le plus inutile d'Apple ça le airport, y a d'autres choses moins cher et bien plus performant


----------



## Gwen (5 Août 2017)

Éclaire-nous alors, car là, je ne vois pas. Moi, je l'aime bien mon truc inutile, c'est simple à configurer et performant.


----------



## USB09 (5 Août 2017)

J'ai conseillé ça comme ça car en général quand on a un mac , on a souvent une Time Capsule sous la main.


----------



## bnito (5 Août 2017)

iPad 10,5 bien reçu, superbe machine, Procreate au top, par contre j'ai vraiment du mal avec le format.
Habituellement je bosse sur du A4 ou du A3 que je scanne pour obtenir un A2 en 300 dpi, et bosser directement en A2 sur un petit écran je ne m'y fais pas... Je vais continuer de tester !


----------



## USB09 (6 Août 2017)

Tu aurais dû prendre le 12 pouce avec un support pour l'élever. Je crains que le 10 soit vraiment petit.


----------



## bnito (6 Août 2017)

Je ne sais pas si le 12" aurait beaucoup changé de choses, ce qu'il me faudrait c'est un iPad A3 
En plus j'ai bossé 3h dessus je suis ressorti avec un gros mal de crâne, je ne sais pas si c'est l'écran ou le 120hz ou quoi...


----------



## USB09 (6 Août 2017)

Ça c'est un souci d'habitude. Par exemple pour les écrans je me suis toujours tenu au 20 pouce maximums quand mes amis me vantaient le 30 pouce.  C'est Toujours tres difficile de concevoir sur un format plus petit ensuite. 
Tu peux zoomer pour éviter la fatigue visuel.


----------



## USB09 (6 Août 2017)

Voici quelques liens que j'affectionne, on y trouve quelque Pro dans divers domaines graphiques :

AutoDesk Graphic





Isra Romero





Eric Merced





Brad Coldbow









Tyljakov (paint)
https://youtu.be/9a3v9oM3CQo

J.Jackel (illustr)
https://youtu.be/GMGf92q35aY


----------

